# Bodymax CF475 power rack



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

just wandering who has one of these the bodymax cf475 power racks

after soime great help on here im looking to buy one, i just need to know the length width and height ?

cheers in advance if anyone knows and can reply

mat


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got one but the dimensions are listed on Powerhouse Fitness as:

Heavy duty frame - 1300L x 1160W 2100H

I can check if that's accurate if you like.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I've got one but the dimensions are listed on Powerhouse Fitness as:
> 
> Heavy duty frame - 1300L x 1160W 2100H
> 
> I can check if that's accurate if you like.


thanks ian

i spent ages looking and still cant find it lol

i guess they would be right, if thats the case it will fit in

do you need much room around the sides?


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

I got one brilliant peice of kit. I also got a brand new one not built and a cf430 bench brand new as spares that I'm looking to get rid of. The packaging on the rack and bench have both got wet due to some flooding but I saved the pads of the bench so they never got wet. Everything else is metal and like new.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I just measured mine and got 215cm (h) x 117cm (w) x 133cm (d). That's for the main frame. I've also got the lat/low pulley which with 20kg olympic plates adds another 25cm to the depth. You'll need more space depthwise as your bench will protrude out the front. You'll also need to consider the width of your bar when it comes to total width requirement - you'll need a 7ft bar as anything shorter won't work with the catchers.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

mat81 said:


> thanks ian
> 
> i spent ages looking and still cant find it lol
> 
> ...


In terms of width, the room needs to fit a 7' bar with a few inches either side to spare


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks lads

it will fit nicely in the spareroom

going to order one tomorrow

have to pay monthly ads otherwise i woulda bought your spare mate


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the dimensions of your room?


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> What's the dimensions of your room?


3000mm (w) x 3000mm (l) x 2300mm (h)


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

mat81 said:


> 3000mm (w) x 3000mm (l) x 2300mm (h)


Plenty big enough for a power rack setup, mine is only 8' by 6' which makes it very awkward


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Plenty big enough for a power rack setup, mine is only 8' by 6' which makes it very awkward


gotta share the room with my son as he wants his punch bag in there, he only 6 and thinks he is joe calzaghe


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

is there any other equipment i would need other that the rack?

how do i do legs, is it just squats?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

mat81 said:


> gotta share the room with my son as he wants his punch bag in there, he only 6 and thinks he is joe calzaghe


If it helps, I hang my heavy bag from the rack and just take it off and put it in the corner of the room when I'm finished. It's not quite as good as a free hanging bag but it's usable.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

mat81 said:


> is there any other equipment i would need other that the rack?
> 
> how do i do legs, is it just squats?


Just squats???? JUST?? How very dare you!

Seriously though, if you're wanting to do extensions or hamstring curls you'll need a bench with the appropriate attachment.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mat81 said:


> is there any other equipment i would need other that the rack?
> 
> how do i do legs, is it just squats?


You can do squats, front squats, lunges, SLDL's, Calf Raises...Lots of lower body exercises with a rack, bar and weights.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

he only has a childs one for now weighs only about 8 kilo

he doesnt know his new bedroom will be massive compared to the one he has so i may set him up a boxing area in there.

but thats a good tip as im thinking of getting one mysewlf

mat


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Just squats???? JUST?? How very dare you!
> 
> Seriously though, if you're wanting to do extensions or hamstring curls you'll need a bench with the appropriate attachment.


didnt mean it like that lol.

i know how hard squats can be, i threw me guts in the gym toilets after a couple sets, thought everyone was gonna laugh but just said good effort mate


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Also, you might think about adding on the dip attachment bars:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Also, you might think about adding on the dip attachment bars:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php


cheers buddy

i assumed they came with it so glad you pointed it out before i ordered.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Also, you might think about adding on the dip attachment bars:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php


couldnt wait until tomorrow so ordered it now, got the dip bars, lat, bech and the selector weights plus olympic plates

cant wait for it to arrive now

cheers again


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

mat81 said:


> couldnt wait until tomorrow so ordered it now, got the dip bars, lat, bech and the selector weights plus olympic plates
> 
> cant wait for it to arrive now
> 
> cheers again


Awesome. It's a very robust piece of kit and I love mine. I have no doubt I will break before it does!


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Awesome. It's a very robust piece of kit and I love mine. I have no doubt I will break before it does!


it came yesterday mate, well im still waiting on the pulley tower, weight stack as they are outta stock.

but what a great piece of kit, see what you mean about not needing to bolt it down lol

cheers for the advice mate

mat


----------

